# 1/1/11 and do you have any resolutions ?



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Me...I know better.

The best way I know is to have definite goals, a plan, and set reachable steps along the way to your goal.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Be safe, have fun, be positive and stay above ground for another year!!! HA!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt more. The end.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Goals are solid Ebbs. I bet he even has a plan


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks to the birth of my son i am gonna quite smokking and so far i have made it since midnight last night without one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you, If you need any help on that (the smoking, not the son...I don't change diapers any more) you feel free to drop me a line. It's been a few years but I remember.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just spend more time outdoors. Hunting, playing with the kids, whatever.

The ultimate goal is to better my health. Lose some weight, get my cholesterol down and just be healthier. I have struggled with it for several years now. If it involves regimented exercise, I can't seem to get it done. If it's something I enjoy though, i'll walk 10 miles, spend the entire day outside, etc. That's why I have to get the heck out of the city and back into a country setting.

Now the question is, what can we do to see these resolutions to fruition? That's always been my problem.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Accountability!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hunt more, Pay Less, Spend More time with my family!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Hunt more, Pay Less, Spend More time with my family!


AND DRIVE A TRUCK! (working on that one







)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris I am with you ! Well writen.

CO204..if you really want to, it will happen ! it took me to keep trying, but it was only when I said, NEVER AGAIN did I actually do it. Trust me it has been years and the Marlbor Man still wants to visit my lungs I however know he is a killer.

After about three days it get more easy after about a year you will notice a differance in your breathing. That is what happened to me.

I will be praying for you.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

It's better to have a goal and give an effort, than to never have a goal at all! Like my father always told me as a kid, the word *Can't* means you don't want too! So, the word Can't was never an option growing up! Give it your best shot on whatever your goals and dreams are..... and if you fail, try, try again!!!! The only loosers out there is the one's who dont have a goal or a dream and give it a shot! Just look at Chris, his goal was to go to Colorado! He gave it a shot..... and 2 cats later, Well, I guess you can say its working out!!!! LOL My goal to spend more time with the family!!!! Headed for Florida in March for a family vacation.... Turkey Hunting, Bass Fishing, Hog Hunting, Sea World, Disney Land ect.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with your dad !

Can't is Not an option


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Live2Hunt said:


> It's better to have a goal and give an effort, than to never have a goal at all! Like my father always told me as a kid, the word *Can't* means you don't want too! So, the word Can't was never an option growing up! Give it your best shot on whatever your goals and dreams are..... and if you fail, try, try again!!!! The only loosers out there is the one's who dont have a goal or a dream and give it a shot! Just look at Chris, his goal was to go to Colorado! He gave it a shot..... and 2 cats later, Well, I guess you can say its working out!!!! LOL My goal to spend more time with the family!!!! Headed for Florida in March for a family vacation.... Turkey Hunting, Bass Fishing, Hog Hunting, Sea World, Disney Land ect.


Man you don't know how I feel about this post!!! "Can't" is not even allowed in this house. I don't accept it, can't (oops) stand to hear it, and tear into our girls when they use it.

Like your pops said, can't just means you don't want to. As soon as we say "I can't" our minds shut down completely and we don't try anymore. If we never allow that thought to enter our minds, then we can accomplish anything. Really. It sounds mushy and all, but its a fact. I didn't get where I am today by doubting myself. I won't get where I want to be tomorrow by second guessing myself either.

Ya'll should watch / read "The Secret". Might seem weird to some, but I had no problem with it because it's how i live my life. Positive thought is not always easy. I came from nothing but hard times and I know. BUT... when you change the way you think, you change the way you live.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

OK Chris...I will check it out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes good post on the Can't Topic-- been there and gone through that scenario, grandfather drilled that into me when I was young and it works quite well through Life!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I set a thousand goals and make as many as possible happen, then the list is revisited each year and changed to keep the resonable ones and put new ones on the list. It is not a bucket list but more of a reality check, all of the stuff I come up with my wife never says you can't do that, she lets me keep the dreams alive until the unreasonable ones fall by the way side and reality lets me do the good ones.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't never could and won't never will. I review each day and do my best to make the next day better.If I worry about yesterday and I fear tomorrow then I am in the perfect position to piss on today.Live my life, Love my family,Trust my God and try and make 1 person laugh a day these are the things I do when I wake up and find myself breathing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are ontop of it...too bad that boy in AZ did not have role models like you guys !!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

My goal is to learn as much as I about calling and testing other the excitment that is just a call away!


----------

